# Echo $89.99, Tap $79.99 & Dot $34.99.....8/4/14 only



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Bed, Bath & Beyond and Best Buy both have the echo products on sale - today only.

Dot - $34.99
Echo - $89.99
Tap - $79.99

Best Buy also has some Fire tablets & Kindle ereaders on sale...
AMAZON 1-DAY DEALS

Bestbuy has free shipping on orders of $35 and up and BBB has free shipping on orders of $29 and up.


----------

